# Will this help me get on the job?



## Jmaz2015 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello all,

Will four years of army national gaurd and EMT-B work on my resume help me get hired? 

Is it also a good idea to pursue an associates or bachelors degree? 

Any input would be helpful

Thank you and god bless


----------

